# venous stasis ulcer-Curious which diagnosis



## conniff (Jan 26, 2009)

Curious which diagnosis others use  for venous stasis ulcer??
Thanks


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 26, 2009)

454.0 since you didn't mention inflammation


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jan 27, 2009)

*venous stasis ulcer*

Since I'm reading this, can someone explain the difference between varicose veins and venous insufficiency? I see people use them interchangeably, but I am very confused with this. Can someone help?


----------



## Cheri CPC (Jan 28, 2009)

As explained to me by a physician, venous insufficiency is dealing with the deep venous system and varicose veins are superficial, visible.

In coding  an ulcer stated as venous stasis ulcer I would code as 459.81 and 707.1x  (no mention of varicose vein)

In your index look up ulcer, stasis, then it leads you to with varicose vein 454.0, without varicose vein 459.81 or inflamed or infected 454.2

The 454.0 specifically states varicose vein with ulcer


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jan 29, 2009)

*venous stasis ulcer*



Cheri CPC said:


> As explained to me by a physician, venous insufficiency is dealing with the deep venous system and varicose veins are superficial, visible.
> 
> In coding  an ulcer stated as venous stasis ulcer I would code as 459.81 and 707.1x  (no mention of varicose vein)
> 
> ...



Thanks Cheri, this makes sense to me, I was using the 459.81 also with the 707 code, but other's I talked to were using the 454 and I really was confused. Thanks for your help.
Anna


----------



## naghul (Nov 22, 2014)

*venous stasis ulcer*

hi,
wht is the correct code to be used in "venous stasis ulcer",454.0 or 459.81+707.1x.


----------



## zerlautm (Jan 27, 2016)

*Venous Stasis Ulcer*



naghul said:


> hi,
> wht is the correct code to be used in "venous stasis ulcer",454.0 or 459.81+707.1x.





I just had this. The provider didn't say anything about varicose veins or the location of the ulcer.

Looking under Ulcer, Stasis: ICD-9 code book states to use 459.81. Looking at that code, there is a note stating to use additional codes for any associated ulceration.

I coded it this way:  459.81, 707.9


----------

